# Rem 870 laminate



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

does anybody know where i can buy a laminate stock and forearm for an 870. it has the green color in it. it is a 12 gauge express magnum model
thanks in advance


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

These guys sell a really nice thumbhole laminate stock for the 870.

Pretty nice if you're planning to dedicate one gun to deer and turkey.

http://www.stockysstocks.com/servlet/the-56/Boyds-laminated-rifle-gun/Detail


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I got mine from GunAuctions.com. It's a Boyds. Cabelas sell the brown ones. I use the gun strictly for deer and nothing else.


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I have been talking to Dan at boyds, they are great looking.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

these folks should have what you want.
this link will take you to all of the laminate stocks they sell for 870's



http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=remington+870+laminate&Search.x=8&Search.y=4


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Stocky's is a distributor for Boyd's. It can be pretty tough to find stocks available directly through Boyd's. They're a top quality stock and the distributors buy them up as fast as they make them. You can save a few bucks by buying straight from Boyd's though.

Here's a link to another laminate stock maker. Richard's Micro-fit.

http://www.rifle-stocks.com/

They make the coolest Ruger 10/22 stock going and some of the wildest colors imaginable.


----------

